# Galveston Surf Trout 8-9-12



## islandboi409aTm (Dec 11, 2009)

Hit the surf mid day before the wind changed to southwest,water was green to the beach on east end of island. Landed these trout biggest was 23". Bite was quick. Shut off as soon as wind changed. Lost many more fish. Pretty good day

FishManJr


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice Trout! That ole SW wind messes up the surf in a heart beat.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice catch, and it did not stay green long that's for sure..


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Nice mess of trout! Arties or live?


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Nice fish!!!


----------



## islandboi409aTm (Dec 11, 2009)

Live....


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

nice job...
never would have thought the words Galveston, surf and trout would not be a mis-nomer...:wink:
ya done good:dance:


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

very nice!


----------

